# Some Ugly Pics From Draft Nite...



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

<img src="http://www.nba.com/media/draft2002/malone_draft_suit.jpg">

<img src="http://www.nba.com/media/draft2002/mo_taylor_suit.jpg">

<img src="http://www.nba.com/media/draft2002/samaki_walker_suit.jpg">

<img src="http://www.nba.com/media/draft2002/stipanovich_suit.jpg">

<img src="http://www.nba.com/media/draft2002/wes_person_suit.jpg">

<img src="http://www.nba.com/media/draft2002/erick_dampier_suit.jpg">

<img src="http://www.nba.com/media/draft2002/grob_suit.jpg">


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*ahahahah*

some of those are hilarious...

I especially liked the first one of hakeem...he looks a little weird...:grinning:


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

*LOL*

LOL, these are funny.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*The first one's Hakeem?*

I could've sworn that was Karl Malone, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

It is Karl Malone...


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*ahahahahahahhaha*



> Originally posted by *IMX *
> It is Karl Malone...


my bad...my eyes weren't working late last nite....i dont know but for some reason i thought it was hakeem....my bad again....

but still karl malone looks mmmmmmmugly!:laugh:


----------



## Tmac'sPack (May 30, 2002)

Malone is definitely the worst.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

What was Olowakandi thinking? lol

That is the ugliest thing I have ever seen. 

You would think one of his friends/family members would inform Mike that he is wearing a baby blue suit to the most important day of his life professionally.

Is it just mike or does Karl Malone look like Hakeem Olajuwon in that pic?


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

What are you thinking??? Mike Olowokandi is not in any of those pics. Muarice Taylor is.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Jalen*

You didn't get Jalen Rose on Draft Night. His pic is on that site aswell. His suit looks so funny. The pic is hilarious..you have to see it.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

How did you guys forget to add this one...?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Bonzi*

Wow, Bonzi looks stoned or something. He's like, "What's going on man? Where am I?" :laugh:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Look at that suit....  :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Suit*



> Originally posted by *KC *
> Look at that suit....  :laugh:


Not only does it look corny...it is about 6 feet long! How tall is Bonzi Wells? I thought he was 6'7" or 6'6". This pic makes him look like a frickin GIANT!


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: Suit*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> 
> 
> Not only does it look corny...it is about 6 feet long! How tall is Bonzi Wells? I thought he was 6'7" or 6'6". This pic makes him look like a frickin GIANT!


nah....it makes him look like hes in the mafia...serious....stone cold killer...lol :laugh:


----------

